# The "I hate my vagina" thread



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

It's important to love your body, but sometimes us ladies just feel like going in the corner and screaming at our reproductive organs. The important message here is: I understand.

My vagina will sometimes decide that it's time to start my period a week early, with no forewarning, and start bleeding full force in the span of half an hour while I'm in the middle of class.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

LOL YES but substitute "critical meeting" for "class." Massive cramps, I'm always all










and somehow end up turning into a very angry ENTJ (EFFICIENCY TO THE MAX GUYS, I'M ABOUT TO END THIS MEETING OUT OF AGONY) and winning the day. Maybe it's watching out for me??? Period gods, I do not understand you...


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

Doesn't your period really come from your uterus? I don't have one so I'm not certain but I think that's what they taught me in school.

Women really need to be more like men. We could be bent, twisted and only 2" long and we'd still think we're great.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

DMack said:


> Doesn't your period really come from your uterus? I don't have one so I'm not certain but I think that's what they taught me in school.
> 
> Women really need to be more like men. We could be bent, twisted and only 2" long and we'd still think we're great.


Yes. But it comes out of the vagina.

That's not what this thread is about.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

DMack said:


> Doesn't your period really come from your uterus? I don't have one so I'm not certain but I think that's what they taught me in school.
> 
> Women really need to be more like men. We could be bent, twisted and only 2" long and we'd still think we're great.


And then what would the world be like? Hmm??


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

DMack said:


> Doesn't your period really come from your uterus? I don't have one so I'm not certain but I think that's what they taught me in school.
> 
> Women really need to be more like men. We could be bent, twisted and only 2" long and we'd still think we're great.


Technicalities. 

Yes, but your penis doesn't tend to fart in your boyfriend's face when he's trying to eat you out, or ruin every pair of underwear you have with *one* little blood stain each. =.=


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

devoid said:


> Yes, but your penis doesn't tend to fart in your boyfriend's face when he's trying to eat you out,


Mine makes a bigger mess but it's a little more socially acceptable for some odd reason. I guess this is something a lot of guys don't understand. We think our parts are awesome even if we're not into guys. Your parts are hot and awesome and you (being very general, I appologize) don't seem to like them.

Maybe it's just my experience where my ex-wife didn't want to trim her bush after 10 years of marraige because she was "embarrased" at how it looked. That baffled me since I had nothing but admiration for her.



fourtines said:


> And then what would the world be like? Hmm??


Awesome, simply awesome. If I dated a woman who was like "I have the hottest pussy every." I would have a very embarresing expansion problem.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

DMack said:


> Mine makes a bigger mess but it's a little more socially acceptable for some odd reason. I guess this is something a lot of guys don't understand. We think our parts are awesome even if we're not into guys. Your parts are hot and awesome and you (being very general, I appologize) don't seem to like them.
> 
> Maybe it's just my experience where my ex-wife didn't want to trim her bush after 10 years of marraige because she was "embarrased" at how it looked. That baffled me since I had nothing but admiration for her.
> 
> ...


Well if it makes your night, I don't hate my vagina or think its ugly.

On the other hand, I think its a bit odd to walk around with the sort of conceit that I had "the hottest pussy ever" and I could really do without guys who think they have the best cock ever. It annoys me.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Well if it makes your night, I don't hate my vagina or think its ugly.
> 
> On the other hand, I think its a bit odd to walk around with the sort of conceit that I had "the hottest pussy ever" and I could really do without guys who think they have the best cock ever. It annoys me.


A: Night made, thank you.
B: Yes, guys can go over the top. I don't have the best one ever, but it's probably top 10.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Become more like a man? I don't know, I love being a woman. I love how soft, pretty, sweet, emotionally rich and amazing I am as a woman. No offense to men, but I'm glad I'm not you.

Anyway, I'm okay with my vagina but I don't like the PMS. Mines are really bad... So bad that I think I might have a serious problem. I won't go into too much details, but it goes to the point where it gets in the way of daily life when I have my period. (And the week or so before it? Oh my God... It's like I transform into a different person.)

I hear evening primrose helps. Has anyone taken them with success?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

DMack said:


> Mine makes a bigger mess but it's a little more socially acceptable for some odd reason. I guess this is something a lot of guys don't understand. We think our parts are awesome even if we're not into guys. Your parts are hot and awesome and you (being very general, I appologize) don't seem to like them.
> 
> Maybe it's just my experience where my ex-wife didn't want to trim her bush after 10 years of marraige because she was "embarrased" at how it looked. That baffled me since I had nothing but admiration for her.
> 
> ...


Agree with @fourtines, I love my vagina and think it looks okay personally. It's just sometimes I hate it because it's so obnoxious. xD It's more like an annoying sibling that I have to deal with and clean up after.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

DMack said:


> Mine makes a bigger mess but it's a little more socially acceptable for some odd reason. I guess this is something a lot of guys don't understand. We think our parts are awesome even if we're not into guys. Your parts are hot and awesome and you (being very general, I appologize) don't seem to like them.
> 
> Maybe it's just my experience where my ex-wife didn't want to trim her bush after 10 years of marraige because she was "embarrased" at how it looked. That baffled me since I had nothing but admiration for her.
> 
> ...


Yeah bro but this is the "things that suck about vaginas" thread, not the "my vagina is Dan Brown's portal to godhood" thread. 

I'm also picturing your ex-wife with a bush like Rip Van Winkle's beard... I don't know how I feel about this, tbqh.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I feel in the Christmas spirit, because I'm getting my red and green on Christmas day - red because I'm starting my period and green because it's making me nauseous. xP


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> Become more like a man? I don't know, I love being a woman. I love how soft, pretty, sweet, emotionally rich and amazing I am as a woman. No offense to men, but I'm glad I'm not you.
> 
> Anyway, I'm okay with my vagina but I don't like the PMS. Mines are really bad... So bad that I think I might have a serious problem. I won't go into too much details, but it goes to the point where it gets in the way of daily life when I have my period. (And the week or so before it? Oh my God... It's like I transform into a different person.)
> 
> I hear evening primrose helps. Has anyone taken them with success?


Have you been checked by a gynecologist? I recommend you have yourself checked. Dysmenorrhea could mean a lot of things, going to the doctor can rule out some serious problems. In my case, I normally don't have cramps and my period is mostly regular but a couple of months ago I experienced the worst cramps of my life and instead of 28-30 days, my cycle was only 23-24 days. So i decided to go to the doctor and with ultrasound they found several stuff in my uterus and ovaries. According to the gynecologist, it's because of hormonal imbalance. Now i'm on birth control pills to normalize my hormones. I'm not saying you have these things as well but it couldn't hurt to get checked out.

With menstrual cramps, usually hot compresses, exercise and taking warm baths have been said to lessen them. For me, midol got me through it. I don't know about primrose, I've never heard of that remedy nor have I tried it.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Infermiera said:


> Have you been checked by a gynecologist? I recommend you have yourself checked. Dysmenorrhea could mean a lot of things, going to the doctor can rule out some serious problems. In my case, I normally don't have cramps and my period is mostly regular but a couple of months ago I experienced the worst cramps of my life and instead of 28-30 days, my cycle was only 23-24 days. So i decided to go to the doctor and with ultrasound they found several stuff in my uterus and ovaries. According to the gynecologist, it's because of hormonal imbalance. Now i'm on birth control pills to normalize my hormones. I'm not saying you have these things as well but it couldn't hurt to get checked out.
> 
> With menstrual cramps, usually hot compresses, exercise and taking warm baths have been said to lessen them. For me, midol got me through it. I don't know about primrose, I've never heard of that remedy nor have I tried it.


I have Dysmenorrhea, but I'm so sensitive to hormones that I don't want to try treatment (I went on birth control pills for 5 months and became manic-depressive and suicidal). There isn't really a lot doctors can do for it besides trying hormone therapy and giving you muscle relaxants (which I do have). It sucks but at least I have a really high pain tolerance so I can grin and bear it through most of the cramps after the first round.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

devoid said:


> I have Dysmenorrhea, but I'm so sensitive to hormones that I don't want to try treatment (I went on birth control pills for 5 months and became manic-depressive and suicidal). There isn't really a lot doctors can do for it besides trying hormone therapy and giving you muscle relaxants (which I do have). It sucks but at least I have a really high pain tolerance so I can grin and bear it through most of the cramps after the first round.


Yeah you can't always guess the effects birth control pills can have on you. I'm lucky enough to have minimal side effects from it. It's really too bad your body doesn't agree with the pills. It helps so much with the pain. It's great that you have a high tolerance for pain then. Me, I'm such a wuss when it comes to pain. That's why the first time I experienced intense cramps, I immediately went to the doctor. 
Is dysmenorrhea your only diagnosis? Me, I have cysts and endometriosis in my ovaries and an uneven surface in my uterus. It actually shocked me because I thought I was pretty healthy.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Let me say, as a man, that I find this thread fascinating. I am sorry for those of you who must suffer such discomfort and indignities to be women, but I am damn glad you are women, none-the-less. I love your vaginas and I even love the word. 

My wife used to pass out from her period cramps when she was a teenager. She consumed most of a bottle of ibuprofen for that week each month. Probably the closest I have ever came was appendicitus. It felt like someone stuck me with a knife and twisted it. 

I was born male and "maleness" is all I am capable of knowing. "Femaleness" is completely alien, and therefore even more fascinating as a result.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

im pretty indifferent to my vagina unless its orgasming or needs to be cleaned/trimmed


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Farting pussies....
Happy Birthday Jesus!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

devoid said:


> Technicalities.
> 
> Yes, but your penis doesn't tend to fart in your boyfriend's face when he's trying to eat you out, or ruin every pair of underwear you have with *one* little blood stain each. =.=


Oddly, I think the vagina of my partner farting in my face would be slightly arousing. Never happened, though... lol

Unless it smelled bad.. but I am assuming normal, healthy vaginas don't.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Rachel Something said:


> Sometimes, when I want to have sex, my vagina just won't get started... and I end up having to use lube.
> 
> But when I'm finished having sex, and I'm ready to move on to other activities... out of nowhere, my vagina turns on like a damn faucet!
> 
> ...


Haha, I hate that. xD Random discharge and/or lubrication is obnoxious. Though it really sounds like you aren't with a very ideal sexual partner. I've never had problems getting aroused since meeting my current. With my ex I would only get aroused at random intervals or after sex, mostly because his actual motions were terrible and not satisfying at all.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

josue0098 said:


> Oddly, I think the vagina of my partner farting in my face would be slightly arousing. Never happened, though... lol
> 
> Unless it smelled bad.. but I am assuming normal, healthy vaginas don't.


No, they don't. There's a pleasant "musky-salty-sweetness" involved. Each woman has her own particular fragrance, and taste.


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

apple pie said:


> Sure this isn't the sperm finding it's way back out?
> If it isn't I'll shut up about annoying vaginal discharges. I get them sometimes, but well, not like a faucet :/


Nah... I'm pretty sure it's not his sperm...



devoid said:


> Haha, I hate that. xD Random discharge and/or lubrication is obnoxious. *Though it really sounds like you aren't with a very ideal sexual partner.* I've never had problems getting aroused since meeting my current. With my ex I would only get aroused at random intervals or after sex, mostly because his actual motions were terrible and not satisfying at all.


Because _sometimes_ I don't get wet enough, even when I'm horny?

ETA: Sometimes I honestly just want to skip the foreplay/hurry it up a little and move straight on to the penetration. During those times, if I'm not wet enough yet, I'll just use some lube to get me started. I would then find myself getting wetter during sex.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

apple pie said:


> I also have several female acquaintances who complain about discomfort during long-distance cycling. One of them even bought a special saddle to fit her labia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looking at bicycle seats hurt my boys.

PS: that seat looks like a vagina.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm not sure I hate my vagina, but I'm pretty sure I'm not fond of the baby box or its criminal accessories (ovaries and vagina). My ovaries are painful when I ovulate. I have polymenorrhea which I can probably blame on the ovaries. And, some days of my period, it feels like the bottom's going to drop out of my vagina.

Luckily, these are mediated by the birth control I use.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Rachel Something said:


> Nah... I'm pretty sure it's not his sperm...
> 
> 
> 
> Because _sometimes_ I don't get wet enough, even when I'm horny?


Never mind, I think I'm reading this wrong. Ignore me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Trinidad said:


> I don't like the look of my vagina, my inner labia protrude quite a bit and it's very unkempt right now, because I only shave when I'm in a relationship or generally expecting sex :blushed::laughing: I wouldn't go so far as to say I hate her though.
> 
> The couple of days before my period I get a personality switch. I turn into a total rhymes-with-previous-sentence. Luckily I'm fairly regular, so I can avoid important meetings and such around that time.
> 
> By the way, the correct term is *vulva*. The vagina is only the internal 'sheath' part. (This is a pet peeve of mine)


True story; if you have ever looked carefully at a man's scrotum, there's a line running right down the middle of it. If he had been born female instead, this would make up the opening to the vulva, and his scrotum itself is an analog to the labia majora/minora. 

I don't know where this whole "shave it bare" trend came from in the first place (probably the porn industry). I don't consider it an absolute necessity. I almost miss my younger days, when most women had pubes. Whether it's bare, neatly trimmed, or a jungle, it still holds all sorts of fascinationg for me. 

As for vulva, are technically correct, however the connotative meaning of "vagina" has come to be understood as representative of the "whole shebang" (pun intended). I think that it's because the penis "hangs out" for all to see, whereas the vagina is such an internal structure which is mostly hidden from view.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

NT the DC said:


> Just looking at bicycle seats hurt my boys.
> 
> PS: that seat looks like a vagina.


LOL.
Actually, some part of me still thinks that poor woman really just wanted to get a fart ventilator.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

apple pie said:


> LOL.
> Actually, some part of me still thinks that poor woman really just wanted to get a fart ventilator.


Maybe it was really shaped to pinch her clit while she rode over a bumpy road.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

devoid said:


> Haha, I hate that. xD Random discharge and/or lubrication is obnoxious. Though it really sounds like you aren't with a very ideal sexual partner. I've never had problems getting aroused since meeting my current. With my ex I would only get aroused at random intervals or after sex, mostly because his actual motions were terrible and not satisfying at all.


Are you referring to female ejaculation, or something else?


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

Rachel Something said:


> Nah... I'm pretty sure it's not his sperm...


Okay, I admit it was a silly question since you probably would have now.
I was just a little surprised / curious. Human bodies really are odd and wonderful machines.


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

Trinidad said:


> I don't like the look of my vagina, my inner labia protrude quite a bit and it's very unkempt right now, because I only shave when I'm in a relationship or generally expecting sex :blushed::laughing: I wouldn't go so far as to say I hate her though.
> 
> The couple of days before my period I get a personality switch. I turn into a total rhymes-with-previous-sentence. Luckily I'm fairly regular, so I can avoid important meetings and such around that time.
> _
> *By the way, the correct term is vulva. The vagina is only the internal 'sheath' part. (This is a pet peeve of mine*)_


I agree with your whole post but I LOVE the part I bolded. 

I don't generally get annoyed at my vulva. I get annoyed at my periods, which are very heavy, especially the first few days. Many times I have to change my super plus absorbency tampon once per hour (god forbid if I leave it even a little bit too long...), and I have to lay a few towels down when I go to sleep so I don't bleed all over my sheets. 

I never feel faint or ill or anything so I don't think I'm losing too much blood...it just gets exhausting to constantly deal with the *mess* those first few days, especially if it's a weekday on the first few days of my period. If it would just let up a little bit where I didn't have to plan my work to make sure I could change my tampons every hour, that would be great.

I've debated talking to my gynecologist about heavy flow and seeing if there's something she can do but I'm wary of being put on hormones. And I don't get PMS, I just tend to get cravings for a few days before I start. So I 'd say overall I'm not that bad off.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Are you referring to female ejaculation, or something else?


No, I am not. Vaginas release multiple types of fluid for different reasons. Lubrication usually comes with arousal and prevents tearing in the vagina during intercourse. Discharge is something that comes from a natural cleaning process; vaginas excrete fluids every so often to clear out any dirt or bacteria that might like to linger in a warm, dark and damp place. Some people have a negligible amount of discharge while others like myself end up with massive globs of icky clear/brown stuff coming out on a daily basis even without having had sex or masturbated in the last week. They also release a gooey transparent or white fluid during ovulation which helps to guide the egg down and out.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

devoid said:


> No, I am not. Vaginas release multiple types of fluid for different reasons. Lubrication usually comes with arousal and prevents tearing in the vagina during intercourse. Discharge is something that comes from a natural cleaning process; vaginas excrete fluids every so often to clear out any dirt or bacteria that might like to linger in a warm, dark and damp place. Some people have a negligible amount of discharge while others like myself end up with massive globs of icky clear/brown stuff coming out on a daily basis even without having had sex or masturbated in the last week. They also release a gooey transparent or white fluid during ovulation which helps to guide the egg down and out.


Thanks for the explanation. It makes sense to me that it has some sort of process for "natural cleansing." As for the white gooey fluid, I have noticed this before. I have also noticed that at certain times during her cycle, a woman's natural lubrication seems to be a bit more acidic than at others. Usually post-period. I never get sick of learning new things about female anatomy.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

apple pie said:


> LOL.
> Actually, some part of me still thinks that poor woman really just wanted to get a fart ventilator.


Considering the nature of the thread, I'll assume you're speaking of vagina farts.

Fun question for everyone:
What sexual position creates the most vagina farts for you?
My personal experience is doggy style.
(Makes sense considering my avatar)


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I hate that when I'm not on birth control, I bleed so much that I get shaky and dizzy and paranoid and I have cramps so strong that it feels like there is literally a knife stabbing the inside of my vagina.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

knittigan said:


> I hate that when I'm not on birth control, I bleed so much that I get shaky and dizzy and paranoid and I have cramps so strong that it feels like there is literally a knife stabbing the inside of my vagina.


Just curious, why did you go off of birth control pills? That sounds pretty awful.


----------



## Portal (Jan 3, 2012)

I come to say I love vagina! ;P 

Ok I'm just bored...


----------



## Zilchopincho (May 8, 2012)

this thread... omg it's killing me. I'm not laughing at your discomforts, just at the very premise of this thread.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> True story; if you have ever looked carefully at a man's scrotum, there's a line running right down the middle of it. If he had been born female instead, this would make up the opening to the vulva, and his scrotum itself is an analog to the labia majora/minora.
> 
> I don't know where this whole "shave it bare" trend came from in the first place (probably the porn industry). I don't consider it an absolute necessity. I almost miss my younger days, when most women had pubes. Whether it's bare, neatly trimmed, or a jungle, it still holds all sorts of fascinationg for me.
> 
> As for vulva, are technically correct, however the connotative meaning of "vagina" has come to be understood as representative of the "whole shebang" (pun intended). I think that it's because the penis "hangs out" for all to see, whereas the vagina is such an internal structure which is mostly hidden from view.


Oh I know, I've done the research  Also, the clitoris is homologous with the glans penis. Here's a Wikipedia comparison picture of the development of male and female outer sexual organs for those interested.

The meaning of the word 'vagina' has become much broader, I know, but the SJ in me can't help but be annoyed that it's simply _wrong_  Besides, the word vulva sound so much more... _sensual_, especially when pronounced slowly.



devoid said:


> No, I am not. Vaginas release multiple types of fluid for different reasons. Lubrication usually comes with arousal and prevents tearing in the vagina during intercourse. Discharge is something that comes from a natural cleaning process; vaginas excrete fluids every so often to clear out any dirt or bacteria that might like to linger in a warm, dark and damp place. Some people have a negligible amount of discharge while others like myself end up with massive globs of icky clear/brown stuff coming out on a daily basis even without having had sex or masturbated in the last week. *They also release a gooey transparent or white fluid during ovulation which helps to guide the egg down and out.*


I don't know what you mean exactly by "to guide the egg down and out", so just to clear something up: Unfertilised eggs are almost always absorbed back into the body for nutrients, they aren't usually discarded as part of the menstrual blood.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

geezuschrist said:


> I hate my vag...I would get surgery but my doctor said its too dangerous


I laughed and saw your profile name and laughed more, thinking by God, this chick is funny! but then I thought what if she is serious and wanted a sex change and then I felt guilty for laughing. 

I'm so sorry. Please tell me you were joking.
If not, you are welcome to call me derogatory names for the next 2.5 min.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay, since this is a fairly random and awesome but silly thread. 
I thought I'd share a funny thought that passed through my head.

I was wondering what men thought about this thread. Seriously, when they saw the title, what was going through their minds? I mean, what would have gone through your minds if you saw a thread titled, I hate my ball sac. NASTY!!! That's what I would have thought! :laughing: 

Alright, legitimate reason I hate my .... for a few days per month ...
I'm overly sensitive and silly :sad:




p.s.

I still vote for a password. My vote for said such password is "cookie" 
any other suggestions are welcome


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Okay, since this is a fairly random and awesome but silly thread.
> I thought I'd share a funny thought that passed through my head.
> 
> I was wondering what men thought about this thread. Seriously, when they saw the title, what was going through their minds? I mean, what would have gone through your minds if you saw a thread titled, I hate my ball sac. NASTY!!! That's what I would have thought! :laughing:
> ...


I just wanted to rename the thread "penis envy." I haven't even read through much of the thread though honestly.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

downsowf said:


> I just wanted to rename the thread "penis envy." I haven't even read through much of the thread though honestly.


:laughing: I KNEW IT! I KNEW that would be a suggestion by some guy.
And it was YOU! LOLOLOL!!!!

FINE. 

I vote the password to this thread be called Maria


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Umm, no penis envy is not accurate because I definitely don't envy the penis. I don't know about you girls.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> :laughing: I KNEW IT! I KNEW that would be a suggestion by some guy.
> And it was YOU! LOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> FINE.
> ...


Well obviously your password Maria will be penetrated by the universal key Johnson.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> Umm, no penis envy is not accurate because I definitely don't envy the penis. I don't know about you girls.


Ditto! I second that!


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Ditto! I second that!


This calls for a sword fight! Wait a minute…looks like I have the only sword. I win.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Dude your sword is no match for PMSing women. trust me.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Infermiera said:


> Dude your sword is no match for PMSing women. trust me.


touche. i shall retreat.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

downsowf said:


> touche. i shall retreat.


Come back when you have more than just a sword.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Infermiera said:


> Come back when you have more than just a sword.


well i have nunchucks attached to my sword as well. i just need a sheath for my sword if i'm dealing with pmsing women. next time i will come prepared.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

downsowf said:


> I just wanted to rename the thread "penis envy." I haven't even read through much of the thread though honestly.


Nobody envies a penis. You get awkwardly timed boners and on the other end of the spectrum, have to worry about ED and such. Vaginas are less complicated in that sense.

It's not the vagina part most of us hate. Just the stupid periods and such. FOR INSTANCE, when your MFing period is a week late and you feel like dying because now you're crying at full on EVERYTHING and you have cramps ALL OF THE TIME and you're moody as hell and everything sucks!

Otherwise I love my vagina and being a woman. It's the bestest.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

downsowf said:


> well i have nunchucks attached to my sword as well. i just need a sheath for my sword if i'm dealing with pmsing women. next time i will come prepared.


yeah, you need more fire power and some back-up but by the time you come back, we'd have already installed a new and appropriate password.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

downsowf said:


> This calls for a sword fight! Wait a minute…looks like I have the only sword. I win.


That's because you're crazy.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Etherea said:


> It's not the vagina part most of us hate. Just the stupid periods and such. FOR INSTANCE, when your MFing period is a week late and you feel like dying because now you're crying at full on EVERYTHING and you have cramps ALL OF THE TIME and you're moody as hell and everything sucks!
> 
> .


You honestly made me a little scared when I read this. 

And of course the vagina is superior: men have the grotesque one-eyed monster while the vagina is depicted as a flower by famous artists like Georgia O'Keeffe. 

As for awkwardly timed boners: hey…you know sometimes you just have to rock out with your cock out.


----------



## geezuschrist (Dec 5, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I laughed and saw your profile name and laughed more, thinking by God, this chick is funny! but then I thought what if she is serious and wanted a sex change and then I felt guilty for laughing.
> 
> I'm so sorry. Please tell me you were joking.
> If not, you are welcome to call me derogatory names for the next 2.5 min.


Hahahahah, I am quite the unsilly person but no I am quite serious about this...I just hate my vag cause it actually does cause me physical pain when it shouldn't...and its a bit aesthetically unappealing in my opinion... >_< but no I don't want a sex change hahahahaha.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

downsowf said:


> You honestly made me a little scared when I read this.
> 
> And of course the vagina superior: men have the grotesque one-eyed monster while the vagina is depicted as a flower by famous artists like Georgia O'Keeffe.
> 
> As for awkwardly timed boners: hey…you know sometimes you just have to rock out with your cock out.


You should be scared. It's an awful experience to be all weepy and shit over nothing and feeling like your insides are trying to push something out of it all the time, most particularly right after peeing or having an orgasm. 

And I have met very few guys who have even attempted to pull off the "rock out with your cock out."


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Etherea said:


> And I have met very few guys who have even attempted to pull off the *"rock out with your cock out."*


What exactly does this mean? :shocked:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

geezuschrist said:


> and its a bit aesthetically unappealing in my opinion....


 I'm sorry 

but for the record, I don't find ANY vagina appealing.
I do NOT think it looks ANYTHING like a flower. At all!

But whatever it is, your personal situation, I am really sorry


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> What exactly does this mean? :shocked:


It means most guys just get awkward and/or embarrassed and/or try to pretend it isn't happening, rather than owning it like the natural phenomenon it is.


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

Etherea said:


> You should be scared. It's an awful experience to be all weepy and shit over nothing and feeling like your insides are trying to push something out of it all the time, most particularly right after peeing or having an orgasm.


i'm officially scared. 



> And I have met very few guys who have even attempted to pull off the "rock out with your cock out."


well sometimes there's not many options to pull off. you have the tuck up, the walk it off, and the wait it out move somewhere private thinking of images that will be boner killers. There are other tactics as well.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> but for the record, I don't find ANY vagina appealing.
> I do NOT think it looks ANYTHING like a flower. At all!
> ...


I agree, I've never seen a flower in nature that looks like a vagina


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Etherea said:


> It means most guys just get awkward and/or embarrassed and/or try to pretend it isn't happening, rather than owning it like the natural phenomenon it is.


OooooOOOOOoOoohhhhHhhHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Never would have guessed that!

I usually do.. nothing. I rarely get erections in public places


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

Trinidad said:


> By the way, the correct term is *vulva*.


I had a lecturer who pronounced "valve" "vulva".


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Carmine Ermine said:


> I had a lecturer who pronounced "valve" "vulva".


That must've been a really riveting lecture. That's a good way to keep a class interested.


----------



## geezuschrist (Dec 5, 2012)

long labia lips are just not the best when trying to wear tight jeans


----------



## downsowf (Sep 12, 2011)

geezuschrist said:


> long labia lips are just not the best when trying to wear tight jeans


totally


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

BLOOD, BLOOD everywhere! *my mind's reaction when the 'little me' creates a massacre down in my underwear*

During those particular weeks, I become more irritable and depressed than usual. It is the worst. I also have trouble orgasming (no matter what time of the month it is), which makes me even more frustrated with 'her'. Every now and then, whether I'm dating someone or not, I trim my bush because I feel gross when the hairs are grown out. Makes it easier to clean, too.

I've always wondered how people get turned on by looking at one, since I personally don't find them attractive. "Sausage over tacos" for me.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Carmine Ermine said:


> I had a lecturer who pronounced "valve" "vulva".


Awesome! I wouldn't have been able to stop giggling :kitteh:


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

devoid said:


> It's important to love your body, but sometimes us ladies just feel like going in the corner and screaming at our reproductive organs. The important message here is: I understand.
> 
> My vagina will sometimes decide that it's time to start my period a week early, with no forewarning, and start bleeding full force in the span of half an hour while I'm in the middle of class.


I expected something much, much different given the title :O

I happen to love my vagina, although it's getting fat, so I need to stop feeding it carbs :/


----------



## Arrogus (Dec 26, 2012)

>Reads first comment.

>Terrible sexist joke about "loving all my vaginas" pops into head.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Shinji Mimura said:


> I expected something much, much different given the title :O
> 
> I happen to love my vagina, although it's getting fat, so I need to stop feeding it carbs :/


Lol aren't you a guy?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

devoid said:


> Lol aren't you a guy?


nope. he had a weak moment of honesty ...


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

devoid said:


> Lol aren't you a guy?


With each post, I find myself teaching you more and more about comedy


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

devoid said:


> Lol aren't you a guy?


I think he means his girls.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_tanstaafl28_



> I don't know where this whole "shave it bare" trend came from in the first place (probably the porn industry).


Well in the 1700's era prostitutes did shave themselves bald interestingly because it was believed to prevent the spread of disease -- to produce the illusion of hair, they put beaver hair where their real pubes were -- hence "beaver" being a slang expression for pussy

Modern day the bare down there came from porn -- it had to do with making hygiene easier and the whole genital lice issue.



> Are you referring to female ejaculation, or something else?


No, definitely isn't -- those feel incredible


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

RobynC said:


> @_tanstaafl28_
> 
> 
> Well in the 1700's era prostitutes did shave themselves bald interestingly because it was believed to prevent the spread of disease -- to produce the illusion of hair, they put beaver hair where their real pubes were -- hence "beaver" being a slang expression for pussy
> ...


I used to imagine "beaver" was due to the shape of their tails. Now I know better. Thanks. 

As for the latter...let's just say I married lucky for more than one reason.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Infermiera said:


> I agree, I've never seen a flower in nature that looks like a vagina


No two flowers are the same. Vaginas are a different kind.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

My vagina looks kind of like a shriveled flower? The labia are freakishly long, when stretched out they're about 3-4 inches each. It's kind of awkward when I get wet but the tips of the labia are stuck together, and sometimes they end up getting shoved inside during sex. xP Eeerg.


----------



## Kutenevilike (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay. This is going to sound really messed up but I like my period. I like to think of it as a time of...rejuvenation. Or a punishment for that month's sins. It makes the whole experience seem like it has a purpose. I don't know. Yes, it's painful but easy for me to ignore. When it's all done and over I feel very...refreshed. Maybe I'm just a weirdo. *shrug*


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but I sort of experienced what Kuten was talking about - a sense of punishment and also cleansing from my periods - for several months after I had an abortion. I had always had horrible cramping and bleeding, but after a couple months without and then an operation my uterus was in total rebellion. I would just sit there silently with tears streaming down my face while my stomach fluttered so violently it nearly knocked me off-balance, and think that it's okay because I can take whatever consequences it deals out on me.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't speak for everyone but I'm not offended by what Kuten and devoid said. I'm more surprised than anything. I've never seen my periods in that way. It's always been a physiological thing that naturally happens every month. I never had emotional thoughts connected to it. But I do get what you guys are talking about. 

And devoid, I'm sorry you had to undergo an abortion. I've never had one but I can only imagine how much pain you were going through. Physically and emotionally.


----------



## Kutenevilike (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

*tries really hard to express hate for the Vagina... fails*
I tried so hard. And got so far. But in the end. It doesn't even matter.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

devoid said:


> My vagina will sometimes decide that it's time to start my period a week early, with no forewarning, and start bleeding full force in the span of half an hour while I'm in the middle of class.


Thank you infertility! I have never experienced this, nor period pains nor even periods that last longer than 48hrs. Yes ladies you can all hate me now.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart (Oct 11, 2014)

The title of this thread made me laugh. 

My parts have given me the greatest gift of my life, but they've also been the source of so much strife. Hormone imbalance, acne, weight gain, of course irregular and terrible periods. Currently, I'm pregnant, which is a long process I do not enjoy. I LOVE my kids, hate being pregnant. Yes it's worth it, but once I have this one, that will make two for me and then I am *shutting.it.down*. I am so glad to be almost done with all this. I wouldn't mind getting it all taken out after this, but I'll settle for a tubal.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I love my vagina. I think she looks beautiful. She's cute, sugared/waxed, and mine looks like an adorable camel toe. (top left of this wikipedia image: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Vulva_Diversity.jpg/300px-Vulva_Diversity.jpg)

What I hate about it is her unpredictability. I can't relate to the 'cleansing' feeling of after-period. I just had my period because it's so inconvenient and messy.

Thanks for making this thread. It's not often to stop to think (then to look LOL) at my vag. But ... damn, she's fucking cute.


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

stiletto said:


> sugared


... what on earth is this? I've never heard of this. Right now I'm imagining you scootching around in a bowl of sugar. 

And I really hope I'm right.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Somniorum said:


> ... what on earth is this? I've never heard of this. Right now I'm imagining you scootching around in a bowl of sugar.
> 
> And I really hope I'm right.


A less painful method of waxing.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Aww so much vaginer hate.  

Yeah, my periods can be a bitch. I'm about ready to stick an IUD up there and call it a day.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Aww so much vaginer hate.
> 
> Yeah, my periods can be a bitch. I'm about ready to stick an IUD up there and call it a day.


I love my IUD for its amazing pregnancy prevention capabilities, but they do make periods worse if you get the copper ones. I'm glad that I had the foresight to get an IUD put in a whole year before I became sexually active again (the doctors thought I was nuts though) because the first three months after I got it put in I was in pain. :/ Heavy bleeding, horrendous cramps, and when I got my next few periods I thought I would die. And there was still some tenderness for the first 6 months after it was put in. But now it's been about three years and I'm very happy with it. Haven't had any problems with it since.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't hate my vagina. I hate my period. My vagina's the victim here!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Not that I think its pleasant or fun but the period itself doesn't bug me as much as PMS, I am generally overall not too extreme in emotions in person. But PMS makes me a nut. I literally seem to have to have some sort of PMS angered over nothing incident every single month to be like oh yeah it will be here in two days I am acting crazy. 

My daughter even has it figured out she doesn't realize its my PMS but the same day once a month she will just look at me and be like why are you so irritated over nothing, last time she said that I said I was the same as normal, she replied no usually your logical except when you get like this. Trying to remember what I was pissed about I think it was like general talking and I was just like quiet. 

Anyways I hate dealing with PMS way more then I hate dealing with the flow and no my flow is not all panty liners free of cramps but I can except that way more then erratic unstable emotions that make me feel out of control.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I love my vagina, I love it in all of its bloody glory.

As you can tell I'm a freak but I love blood and I love periods. It's part of life and a mark of time passing as well as a metaphor for life itself since you fall, you crash, you bleed, you feel pain and then slide back into your best and most intense passion and the withdrawal and discomfort only makes it all more amazing. It's full of depth that you can't tell from the outside and adaptable, vaginas are great.

But I don't really cramp much and my sex drive often sky rockets during periods.
PMS are a bitch but being bipolar, avoidant and other lovely things (as well as my types) it'snot like I'd be usually spared. I can't even recognize PMS when/if they manifest, actually, only slightly so.

I've been made feeling ashamed of having perfectly human genitals and functions by my nutty mother and family, I lost my periods countless times due to EDs, there was harassment and my uterus was a bit loopy, no clue if it still is. My vagina is a cute little warrior and I'm never going to stop appreciating its existence.

(I overshare life details when manic tired, don't I?)
(Dicks are awesome too, genitals are nothing to be ashamed of if not due to trauma/personal experience)


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

@Cinnamon83 

Same. I can deal with my period, but PMS is the worst. My PMS usually starts over a week before my period, and along with getting way too emotional, it makes me super hungry and nauseous at the same time, really tired, and sweaty which is kind of gross. It's actually a relief when my period starts so I don't have to deal with that stuff anymore.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

I only recently discovered how long my cycle was from tracking it over months. You always hear 28 days, but mine seems to have an average of about 35 days. Is a 28 day cycle actually the norm?

Any really painful cramping only seems to last for a day - day and a half at the start of my period. I can also have this really strange leg ache that kind of feels like growing pains. Fairly predictable mood swing about a week before menstruation. Probably the most annoying part of it is the 2-3 blemishes that erupt on my face 1-2 weeks prior as well. Does this ever go away?! 

I'm secure with my girl parts. Can't really say there's anything I would change. On the topic of lady bits, I'll be going in for a PAP test in a couple days. What a strange feeling to have one's cervix scraped. It makes me cringe just saying that, but I guess it isn't that bad. My first PAP test was an interesting experience where the doctor at the clinic I went to had a clinical student working with her that day, so there were two people all up in that area. This was obviously the first time the to-be doctor had ever done such an exam, so I realized it was probably awkward for her, but for whatever reason I didn't feel that awkward. Maybe it was the cute little cat comic hung on the ceiling that I kind of fixated on.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart (Oct 11, 2014)

tangerinedreams said:


> I only recently discovered how long my cycle was from tracking it over months. You always hear 28 days, but mine seems to have an average of about 35 days. Is a 28 day cycle actually the norm?


Mine is also 35 days. High 5! I really don't mind that. Longer between cycles is fine with me. But mine usually go a full week.


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

This.

http://www.catster.com/molz/18373

This was the cat poster hung on the ceiling while I got my pap test. There's something entertaining about reading a "how to pet a kitty" poster when someone is down there, staring into and poking MY kitty. Or is this just me.....

It was still as peculiar of a feeling as remembered.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Whooa, took a wrong turn. Seeya!


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Vaaaaaaagggggggiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
...

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Why is this alive again?


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Dead Poodle said:


> Why is this alive again?


Vaginas needing love is one of the constants in life. It never dies.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Besides the fact that I have no arms, legs, or torso, I'm very comfortable with my body.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Dead Poodle said:


> Why is this alive again?


Because people loves Vaginas.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

I've never had a vagina, but all the ones I've encountered so far have been wonderful


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Lemxn said:


> Because people loves Vaginas.


Reelee? I thought I was only one o: But seriously lol this is from 2012  perhaps it is time for a new and improved vagina loving thread!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Mee2 said:


> I've never had a vagina, but all the ones I've encountered so far have been wonderful


Even the ones with teh clap?


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dead Poodle said:


> Even the ones with teh clap?


Especially


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Dead Poodle said:


> Reelee? I thought I was only one o: But seriously lol this is from 2012  perhaps it is time for a new and improved vagina loving thread!


No, I like 'em too. They're neato.

Madam, perhaps you are unacquainted with the Tight Pussy Thread


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Scarlet_Heart said:


> Mine is also 35 days. High 5! I really don't mind that. Longer between cycles is fine with me. But mine usually go a full week.


Uhg, same. Every now and then I get a back-to-back two full weeks of heavy bleeding. >.>


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

i thought this thread was going to be about labia instead of internal idk why


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

*I 
love
all
your
vaginas.*


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

I hate sneezing or coughing when I'm on my period. What was the equivalent of a cloth dripping becomes like a full bucket turned upside down. Tampons and pads just aren't enough to take that on. See how fast I hit the washroom if I sneeze or cough during my period. Drop everything! We have an emergency!


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate vagina's, they're pretty ugly. I used to be offended when I heard gay guys talk shit about the pussy, but when you really look at it...it's just plain nasty.

Shout out to all the people who go down on vagina's every day all day.

#vaginacomplex. 


(Seriously though, why are women punished for not being pregnant? Damn you periods!)


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Rinnay said:


> I hate vagina's, they're pretty ugly. I used to be offended when I heard gay guys talk shit about the pussy, but when you really look at it...it's just plain nasty.
> 
> Shout out to all the people who go down on vagina's every day all day.
> 
> ...


*Rinnay
has 
the
best 
vagina
in
the
world !!*


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff Felis said:


> *Rinnay
> has
> the
> best
> ...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> i thought this thread was going to be about labia instead of internal idk why


I don't hate my labia, although I do think they're ugly and rather obnoxious. I've actually had a handful of men go down there and say, "Woah! What is that?" I guess there aren't any long, purple labia minora in mainstream porn. And it is rather frustrating because they actually get caught inside my vagina during sex sometimes, or just get stuck together, making it difficult to penetrate.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

devoid said:


> I don't hate my labia, although I do think they're ugly and rather obnoxious. I've actually had a handful of men go down there and say, "Woah! What is that?" I guess there aren't any long, purple labia minora in mainstream porn. And it is rather frustrating because they actually get caught inside my vagina during sex sometimes, or just get stuck together, making it difficult to penetrate.


wtf they've actually said that? porn has a lot to answer to. tragic

dont a lot of women have labia that look like that? its gross we're made to feel ashamed about it. nothing out of the usual, though, i guess.


----------

